# Need information please !!!



## filipee (Aug 24, 2002)

Hi, i live in SA and am 17, i finish high school at the end of this year and am wanting to become a chef. I dont know whether to do a 4yr apprentaship with one of SA's largest hotel chains and get a diploma, or do a 1 year course and get a city and guilds London accredited certificate.When i finish, i would like to move overseas, so i'd like to know what the best qualifications to have are ,in the UK and the USA.

Thanx


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Coming to the US? Bring two things, talent and determination. Ironically the latter can't be taught.


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Felipee,Jeff is spot on about needing determination and talent.
The City and Guilds of London Institute still oversee the chef courses.There are qualifications,in most colleges at the moment called NVQs.This stands for National Vocational Qualification.They have 5 levels.
There are also a number of other chef courses you could embark on,which will leave you with a range of career options.
The City and Guilds website can be found at:
www.city-and-guilds.co.uk

By the way,i am a chef and eligible for membership of the City and Guilds Association as i hold a Senior Award.
Good luck,i hope you find what you are looking for,Leo.

P.S. professional cookery is where art and science meet.:chef:


----------

